# New edition of a good book



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

This past weekend I bought Building A Retriever, Drills & More by Carol F. Cassity. This is the New Edition (Expanded and updated) of the book Drills For The Retriever Hunt Test Enthusiast. And I have been thumbing through it since I bought it. It really seems to be a good book and I'm looking forward to making the time to read it.

Carol was one of the first "Retriever" people to contact me when we moved to Florida and I've thrown birds for her group and trained with them on a couple of occasions and Carol is a member of this forum.

I've been told that Copies are now available directly from Carol ( [email protected] ) and that Dog's Afield and several other distributors will have the copies in a few weeks. I really like the humor in the book and that each drill contains the Difficulty level, the purpose, the materials needed, procedure, potential problem(s) and solution(s) chart and diagram(s) of the drill. And I like that Carol has given credit to those that devloped these drills when she can.


Cray


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Cray!! I'll add it to my list. Half because I need the training advice and because I'm dying to see what you found humorous!

M


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Cray! Luv'd the first edition gottah have the new updated version! :wink:
________
Vapar genie


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Peake said:


> Thanks Cray! Luv'd the first edition gottah have the new updated version! :wink:



Dave,

Come down here and train for the winter. I'll take you to meet the author herself.

Cray


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought it also and after only looking over it briefly, it seems well planned and will most likely end up in my training bag to give me ideas when I get in a training rut.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Got mine a few days ago! Very nice, wait until you see the cover Photo! It is almost 3D


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Ken, thanks for the kind words. They are appreciated, especially since it is a swamp collie that made the cover and not a Chessie. 

Tony Zappia took that shot of Blitz this summer. We were looking for a cool cover shot and I think he got it. BTW I had to be talked into the shot - I really liked the one of Daytona looking up. 

Carol


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

The cover did look pretty nice, would have looked even better with a lab though. :wink: lol I really have enjoyed the book, can't wait to put it to use in training.  The detail is great and the book as a whole, is everything I could ask for and more. GREAT job Carol! 
Abby


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

I just borrowed a copy of the original book to read and enjoyed it very much. Does anyone know where/how I can get a copy of the original and/or the new version? I tried the email address listed above, but it didn't work.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Jim
Try Gun Dog Supply or PM Carol directly on this website.
Dave


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks 2labs. My order is placed with Sue at Dakota Creek for the new version of the book.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Greetings all,

As much as I would like for every household in America and beyond to have the book in their home and car  - this thread is from 2006. There have some updates a couple of years ago, but nothing significant since then. So, if you have a relatively current copy - you do not need to update.

A fun fact: the cover dog is my boy Blitz and he celebrated his tenth birthday yesterday. Time flies.


----------



## gauge1972 (Oct 27, 2012)

looks like a book i will be buying soon thanks for the post


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Carol Cassity said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> As much as I would like for every household in America and beyond to have the book in their home and car  - this thread is from 2006. There have some updates a couple of years ago, but nothing significant since then. So, if you have a relatively current copy - you do not need to update.
> 
> A fun fact: the cover dog is my boy Blitz and he celebrated his tenth birthday yesterday. Time flies.


I just bought this book as a result of this revived thread and I would highly recommend it to anyone who's looking for more detailed set ups to run. This book is chock full of good marking scenarios, would like to see more books like this, thanks Carol!


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

i picked one up last week, great book, wish i had it 4 years ago, would have saved some problems im having with my 4 yr old lab, trying some of the setups on the new pup and he is doing great. great book thanks for putting it together


----------

